# My seven month old grandson has GERD



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

He is currently in the hospital due to being sick and not gaining weight from GERD. Once they did an upper GI, they found a hernia. He has a feeding tube in his nose for two weeks before the operation on the hernia.Any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Will definitely pray for him. Want you to know, too, that two friends' babies had the same thing many years ago, and both the surgeries went just fine. These babies are now fathers themselves, and no problems.


----------

